# 600 gallon



## jem454

Just started this but i have very little time at home to work on it, so sorry wont be alot of updates to it just yet. I will be on vacation in january so hopefully Ill get a bit more accomplished. I was going to try the hardiboard drylok thing like tfg, but as the time gets closer I am having second thoughts. I think I want to go with epoxy instead. This will have either 2x4 or 4x4 bracing all around it and i need to know what to use for epoxy. I would like to use the sweetwater, 3 coats white, 3 coats black. Is it ok to use the paint alone if it is fully framed in? I have never worked with glass matts befor and dont know if its really necessary. I dont want to mess up laying glass matts, and waisting epoxy. Will it be ok using paint alone then silliconing all seams. How long will the paint last? Tank size is 80"x40"X40"


----------



## jem454




----------



## BinaryWhisper

I have no experience building a wooden water box but the cloth thing is no prob at all. You just need gloves, a cheap brush and a cheap little paint roller(for each coat). If you do a practice run on something you will be totally confident in your ability to work with glass matte on something like this. I prefer it when working on cars. Great stuff. Strong beyond belief.

There are several current threads with most of your answers. Nice size tank you are doing. I really like tall tanks but I like building vertically so thats part of it for me. You plan on planting this thing heavily?


----------



## jem454

Dont know if im planting yet, probably not its gonna be deep, and a pain to reach down at the bottom. I dont even know what to filter with as i have only used canisters so far. I am thinking of to fluval x5's. Anyone use these yet?


----------



## spqrzilla

What is that glass from? It looks like a glass table top and I'm concerned if it will take the water pressure of such a tall tank.


----------



## RRasco

spqrzilla said:


> What is that glass from? It looks like a glass table top and I'm concerned if it will take the water pressure of such a tall tank.


thats what i was thinking. nice piece of glass, but is it thick enough?


----------



## spqrzilla

Its just me, but I'd make that tank about half the height it is ...


----------



## BinaryWhisper

yeah, it does appear to have beveled edges doesn't it? I also have to agree about the height. If your intentions isn't to plant it then there probably isn't much point to making something so hard to maintain.

Deep tanks like that are popular with the plant fanatics, Japanese in particular do amazing planted tall tanks. You could grow a huge sword plant in there.

If its a table top then its unlikely you can cut it due to tempering.


----------



## chefkeith

There is no good reason to start a new thread everytime you want to update your progress. It gets confusing for those that are viewing your tank for the 1st time.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... ht=#835059

My advice is for you to bookmark your threads so you'll have no problem finding it.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Don't really see the point in complaining how high it is. If someone is clever enough maintenance shouldn't be all that hard. I'd personally love a tank that tall, has a huge 'wow' factor to it.


----------



## Aquaman0690

imusuallyuseless said:


> Don't really see the point in complaining how high it is. If someone is clever enough maintenance shouldn't be all that hard. I'd personally love a tank that tall, has a huge 'wow' factor to it.


Agree

i would be very interested on how you go about filtration 
but i would put money on Under Gravel Jets being more the idea
i could have this wrong but are they not the ones where you set upa pipe network under the gravel and have jets comming out at particular spots to eliminate dead spots in the tank

that would keep maintence down

any idea what fish you are gonna stock it with ?


----------



## lomax

nice tank size it was easy to cut  i would have pushed it to 48 deep and wide :lol:

nice Japanese style stand, but the glass looks tinted? will look good but you will need warmer colored lights to take the blue/green color of the glass out. it needs to be 1/2 inch tempered for 40 inch deep tank, and i would put the bevel in.


----------



## jem454

The glass is a dining table 3/4".


----------



## spqrzilla

That tint is unfortunate.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Gotta love all the negativity :thumb:


----------



## jem454

> Its just me, but I'd make that tank about half the height it is ...


I like taller tanks, not to many have them. If I wanted 24" height I would have bought a 240 gallon, and saved myself all this aggrevation. 

Actually I was going to get a 240, then decided i would research what i could build for the same money.

The glass really isn't tinted, just looks like that in the photo. I dont knowif it is tempered or not there are no markings on it, but 3/4 should be ok for 40" depth shouldn't it? I will overlap 3" all the way around it.

I still need to know if I can use just sweetwater epoxy paint without glassing. I am afraid of getting bubbles in glass matts. All seems are glued with titebond 3 and will be braced.

My 8 month silver arro is fast outgrowing the 125 at 14 inches already.
Have 2 lima shovelnose also, and would like to add a tiger shovelnose, an irredescent, and maybe a redtail cat.


> There is no good reason to start a new thread everytime you want to update your progress. It gets confusing for those that are viewing your tank for the 1st time


Sorry, I was just researching then, now Im on to building.

The 125


----------



## 98dak83cam

Do you have any support for that plywood?


----------



## lomax

3/4 is toping out at about 40 inches so you would be safe but not extra safe. if it is 3/4 tempered as most table tops should be you have no worries at all its overkill.


----------



## jem454

> Do you have any support for that plywood?


The framing is not in place yet.


----------



## 98dak83cam

jem454 said:


> Do you have any support for that plywood?
> 
> 
> 
> The framing is not in place yet.
Click to expand...

What are you using for framing? 2x4's on 12" centers I assume?


----------



## jem454

> What are you using for framing? 2x4's on 12" centers I assume?


More than likely. Maybe 4x4 around top and bottom. Then I am putting a wall up.


----------



## umnchuck

Another idea before you put a wall up you can insulate the bottom, sides and back this way it will def cut down on heating cost


----------



## jem454

A little more progress today. Too late to back out now.[/img]


----------



## imusuallyuseless

:thumb:


----------



## spqrzilla

That beer is going to get in the way of your background. :lol:


----------



## jem454

Maybe Ill make the background from the beer bottles.


----------



## 98dak83cam

jem454 said:


> Maybe Ill make the background from the beer bottles.


it would be a lot of good hiding spots for mbuna to hide in :roll:


----------



## OceanDevil

Its coming along nicely, I hope the glass works for ya, that depth is rare.

you gonna do bare bottom? or a huge gravel vac?


----------



## jem454

> you gonna do bare bottom? or a huge gravel vac?


Sand, maybe with ugj.


----------



## jem454

Inside ply is screwed to all 2x4, thinking of going back to hardi and drylok. So far I can only find hardi board in 3x5 sheets, so there will be seems. Im thinking of using 2 layers of hardi if I cant get 4x8 sheets. Cant hurt right? 2 layers of waterproofing.

Dont know about lighting yet. I have 4' flourescents, but I think I would rather go with floodlights on a dimmer.

Heating. Is it possible to use one of these?http://cgi.ebay.com/HOT-WATER-TANK-...ryZ42134QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jem454

Tank is done, ready for waterproofing.


----------



## AF_medic

I love how all the recent tank build threads have the heavy influence of alcohol spurring on their progress. :lol: Must be the winter weather.

as for the water heater element, if you know how to wire it up to a thermostat, I don't see why not. well, except that some water conditioners would probably eat it. the heavy metal detox features and all, some of those products might eat that heating coil right up.


----------



## jem454

Deciced to go with hardiboard. Its all cut and I will start painting with drylok tomorow. Im going with the grey tint.


----------



## jem454

Hope this works, or Ill be starting a monster sandbox thread.


----------



## jem454

Bottom piece in. This is a slow moving project.


----------



## dogofwar

How did you handle the seam between two pieces of hardi?


----------



## jem454

Going to silicone, just like TFG.

TFG, if your reading, I told the wife you guaranteed this project to be watertight. :lol:


----------



## Acualtum

Jem, the tank is looking great.

Out of curiosity, do you have any pictures of the sides and back showing the framing around it?

Ed


----------



## chefkeith

looking good. By just looking at the pic's, it looks like your building a monkey cage for your kids.


----------



## jem454

> Posted: Wed Jan 10, 2007 9:07 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Jem, the tank is looking great.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you have any pictures of the sides and back showing the framing around it?
> 
> Ed


----------



## jem454

Ready for glass and sealing.


----------



## jem454

Flash off.


----------



## Dawg57

You have more initiative then me. I'd have half a tank for quite a while. It looks great!!


----------



## jem454

> You have more initiative then me. I'd have half a tank for quite a while. It looks great!!


Im fairly new to fishkeeping, its a catchy hobby. :lol:

Actually, im trying this too keep myself busy, and to see if I could do it. Im on vacation for another week.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Just curious why you decided to install the hardiboard before drylocking it???


----------



## jem454

> Just curious why you decided to install the hardiboard before drylocking it???


The bottom and back have 3 coats of drylok underneith, I got to the sides and thought if I have to worry about water on the outside of the hardi then i got bigger problems. I installed the hardi inside first because i didnt want to take the chance of scratching or cracking the paint while moving them around. It was also easier to paint them inside. I have 3 coats on now, thinking of adding another one or two before glass. I still have another gallon and a half.


----------



## jebnflash

Jem,
I think your tank is way cool I have been in the planning stage of building a 180g, but I like the look of yours, I might have to change my plans, looks like it will be worth what little more maint.
it might or might not cause. keep us updated, I cant wait to see the finished product. :thumb:


----------



## jem454

> Jem,
> I think your tank is way cool I have been in the planning stage of building a 180g, but I like the look of yours, I might have to change my plans, looks like it will be worth what little more maint.
> it might or might not cause. keep us updated, I cant wait to see the finished product.


I was going to go smaller also, but I know myself and would have been upset that I didnt do it bigger. I need room to get behind it or I would have gone 8 or 10 foot long. I would make it as big as you want to avoid the could have would have should have thoughts that will surely haunt you if you dont.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I guess since it was easier to paint it inside that makes sense, but i seriously doubt you would've damaged/scratched it while installing it, if you painted the sheets outside the tank. I believe TFG had that very same concern and 'accidentally' drug one piece extremely hard across another and couldn't even find a scratch. In any case, I really like your tank as well. Totally agree w/this too...


> I would make it as big as you want to avoid the could have would have should have thoughts that will surely haunt you if you dont.


But i just don't think this could ever be solved because i've had those thoughts the day after i've filled up any of my DIY tanks.


----------



## jem454

Inside tank dimensions are 80x40x42. I will probably only fill water to 37". Do you guys think that a fluval fx5 will be enough filtration for this? I will probably add a second fx5 down the road.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I think filtration depends on how heavily you'll be stocking this tank.


----------



## jem454

Not sure, thinking my silver arrowana, a large irredescent, tigershovelnose, common pleco, and a redtail cat.


----------



## jem454

I would like to thank everybody in these forums for there thoughts and ideas while researching how to do this. Glass will hopefully be going in saturday, and a test fill during the week.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Awesome can't wait to see that thing filled. Probably gonna take a while though.


----------



## eh1421

awesome awesome awesome
you make me want more

mike


----------



## illy-d

jem454 said:


> Not sure, thinking my silver arrowana, a large irredescent, tigershovelnose, common pleco, and a redtail cat.


whoa, whoa, whoa... What about the Cichlids??????


----------



## jem454

Picked up 3 300 watt heaters and a fluval fx5 today. Setup the fluval in my 125 and fired it up. My other 2 fluvals are a pain to get going, this one started right up. :thumb: It was kinda fun watching it run loud and crappy for 2 minutes, shutdown expell air and startup again all by itself. I like this filter. Its very quiet too. If I run the fx5 in my heavily stocked 125 for two weeks do you guys think I will be ok to add a few fish in the 600 right away(assuming it dont leak) or should I do a normal cycle?


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I don't think the typical cycling would be necessary, but then again are you going to be adding all those fish as adults or juvies???


----------



## jem454

> I don't think the typical cycling would be necessary, but then again are you going to be adding all those fish as adults or juvies???


Just want to add the arro and maybe plecos first. Then again maybe the arro last, because he gets along ok with his tankmates now, but anything new put into tank he takes as food. Maybe ill go get a tiger shovelnose and a redtail cat, and add the arro after.


----------



## jem454

Glass is in.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

:thumb:


----------



## elwellj

going good so far mate keep it up!!


----------



## jem454

It stinks down here. :x I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Do you have a window open to help get rid of the silicone fumes???


----------



## lomax

is that the NJ smell you are talking about :lol: :lol: we used to get that on LI every few years.


----------



## jem454

My nose isnt that good. Far from NJ. Near buffalo


----------



## lloyd

i just want to say 'nice job' and good luck on filling day. :thumb: 
i vote no to 'will my fx5 be ready after a two week run?' i'd leave it on the 125 and move the other two established cans to the new tank for a month or so. then put everything back once both have good nitrate readings. and... although i also like the fx5 model i find them a disappointment in the 'water polish' category. they are not exactly the best filter (on it's own) for show tanks. IME.


----------



## lomax

jem454 said:


> My nose isnt that good. Far from NJ. Near buffalo


ok :lol: to cold out to open the widow or are you having a freakish winter too?

tank looks great, it got that golden rectangle shape or about the same shape as a HD TV.


----------



## jebnflash

I'm all gittyy I cant wait to see it full of fish, I think I am gonna start on mine, my wife says thanx :lol:


----------



## jem454

> ok to cold out to open the widow or are you having a freakish winter too?


50 degrees here, warmest winter yet with no snow, although we did get pounded back in October.









Alot of fish lost in this storm. Most were without power for two weeks.
My fish were not lost :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

50 degrees is warm enough to have the window open, i had ours open all night when it was 30. Smell went away by the next day w/a fan blowing out the window.


----------



## jem454

> 50 degrees is warm enough to have the window open, i had ours open all night when it was 30. Smell went away by the next day w/a fan blowing out the window


Basement window doesnt open, but the smell is nearly gone today.
When do you think for a test fill? Im thinking Wednesday. Four days.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

I usually give it a week, but four days would probably do it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I am not sure the FX5 will be enough once they are full grown? A second one would be a good idea.

Why didn't you consider a sump for this monster?


----------



## jem454

> Posted: Mon Jan 15, 2007 6:19 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I am not sure the FX5 will be enough once they are full grown? A second one would be a good idea.
> 
> Why didn't you consider a sump for this monster?


Will be adding a second fx5 down the road. Im on vacation and back to work next week. I know my lazy a#$ would never get a sump setup finished while Im working. Just wanted to get fish in it this year.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ah.. I see. Makes sense. I just got an FX5 for my 125 gallon which already has an Eheim 2028 with it. I had an XP3 and an AC500 on with it before. I am so impressed with the FX5 I am selling the XP3 and the AC500.


----------



## fishwolfe

nice work!i got one simple little question.how do you seal the glass to the inside of the tank?i know you use silicone,but does the glass rest in a chanel?or is it just glued to the inside with no support except the water pressure pushing against it?


----------



## jem454

Just the sillicone and water pressure will hold it. I hope.


----------



## fishwolfe

is the glass resting on the bottom of the tank to help support the weight?how much does the glass weigh?


----------



## jem454

Glass goes from bottom to top of tank 42". Probably weighs about 200-250 pounds.


----------



## jem454

I am filling now. Very exciting!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool. Post some filling pics! Yeah, I know we are pic greedy on these DIY threads.


----------



## fishwolfe

good luck,hope it works out.


----------



## jem454

I will try to get a halfway shot, camera battery is almost dead.


----------



## Adams2156

wow...i just found this thread and read it all...man you are my idol...hopefully this thing works out for you man...you must have some patience and i bet you can't wait till you can finally put fish in it...good luck with the filling hopefully everything goes according to plan...


----------



## jem454

7 inches and good so far.  Another 30 to go.


----------



## Adams2156

haha nice...i'm anxious...hurry up!!!!!!!  wait...this is your tank not mine...    you should be the one being impatient lol


----------



## jem454

And the beers are going down like water. 

( not the water in the tank which I know would have come up in the next thread. )


----------



## jebnflash

mmmmmmm beeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrr


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Sweet! Sounds like it's holding. We'll be keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## fish-photo-train

i can do nothig to my tank with this weather,mine is on a patio rigth now,to cold and rainy out there,good look with the tank i holpe every thing turns correctly


----------



## jem454

Had to build this one in place, with no ventilation I didnt want to use epoxy. I hope drylok holds up long term.


----------



## jem454

Well guys and gals my batteries are dead :x Tank is halfway full and doing good so far. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Go out and get some fresh ones! You need this monumental moment documented!


----------



## fabulousfat5

Good luck, mine are crossed as well.

We are finally suppost to get some of that cold texas winter weather here in jersey lol. This winter has been so weird. Last week we had days peaking the 70's, then went down to about 35 and over the weekend back up to like 60. Right now it is about 40 and on the decline. I have been praying for snow all winter. I want to go sledding! I'm such a kid!

1 piece of white shrinkwrap (usually found on boats for winterizing) + 15 freinds on that shrink wrap + a huge hill = AWESOME TIME! I don't suggest this if you have brittle bones or a heart condition lol!


----------



## jem454

Looking forward to taking the kids sledding too. This is a strange winter so far, but we are getting some snow tonight.


----------



## fabulousfat5

They are saying te same for us but I sincerely doubt that. This weekend we are suppost to get a nice little storm. Maybe this one will bring some white. What area of NY are you in?? I am on the jersey shore (to all you bennies lol). The salt air keeps us from seeing snow that people who live 20 miles in-land might see a little of.


----------



## Adams2156

here in indiana its been kinda crazy winter also...no snow all winter so far everything in the 60's and then BAM! we got a flood lol we had so much rain then BAM again temp dropped and we had a blizzard last night! WOOO


----------



## jem454

Im from Buffalo, no stranger to the snow.  
Stole batteries from my daughter.


----------



## jem454

I do have two 300 watt heaters in front corners also, befor someone asks.


----------



## fabulousfat5

Good looking out on gankin those batteries from an innocent child lol.

Adams, I can't say that I would know what the weather should be in Indiana, but that is crazy. I was pretty sure Indiana was one of those really cold winter states though. Either way wacky weather everywher apparently. Frozen fruit in Cali! lol Global Warming anyone??


----------



## fabulousfat5

Yeah thinking about it now I remember seeing that snow storm you had in Buffalo on the news in October.


----------



## jem454

Amazing how water in the tank makes my 40" deep look more like a foot and a half. :x


----------



## jem454

> Yeah thinking about it now I remember seeing that snow storm you had in Buffalo on the news in October.


Yeah, that was nasty. I had to walk 5 blocks home because my street, all streets for that matter were unpassable.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's the money shot. Keep 'em coming! Looking good.


----------



## fabulousfat5

Yeah funny thing about that was, when I saw that I said "Man, we are gonna have a crazy winter". What happened LOL. I agree with 2wheels though. I have a photographic memory... I need pictures to see whats going on lol. jk take your time don't rush anything!


----------



## fish-photo-train

how every thing going over there?
you got fill completly?


----------



## jem454

Close.







[/URL][/img]


----------



## Adams2156

fabulousfat5 said:


> Adams, I can't say that I would know what the weather should be in Indiana, but that is crazy. I was pretty sure Indiana was one of those really cold winter states though. Either way wacky weather everywher apparently. Frozen fruit in Cali! lol Global Warming anyone??


yeah it usually is but we have had no snow this year its bee so warm and then we finally got the first snow fall last night...snow for the rest of the week too


----------



## fabulousfat5

I'm jealous lol.


----------



## jem454

> Posted: Tue Jan 16, 2007 10:03 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I'm jealous lol.


Dont be jealous until it has held water for a week


----------



## fabulousfat5

I was talking bout the snow... But I'm still jealous of the tank too!


----------



## jebnflash

hey adams,
I'm from fort wayne and we didnt get the snow, I thought last winter was weird but this one is taking the cake.

lookin good jem, its so cool I think I peed a little


----------



## Adams2156

you didn't? it was bad this morning i got a 4x4 jeep and i was sliding everywhere it was slick and snow everywhere...im surprised you didn't get any


----------



## jebnflash

nope not a bit, and it was a cold but sunny pretty day, I dont think we are supposed to get any in the next few days either, I always heard people say, if you dont like the weather in indiana hand around for an hour, it will change


----------



## fishwolfe

this feels like a bunch of us are standing around talkin while we wait for the tank to fill.to cool!we got 4-6inches of snow today in oregon.


----------



## AF_medic

it's been a few hours. Either the tank is full and he's busy setting more stuff up, or it failed and he's busy cleaning stuff up. you all know what we're hoping for. :thumb:

full of course.


----------



## Adams2156

lol yeah and i agree jebnflash indiana is so weird...well hopefully the tank went well...lol


----------



## MalawiLover

You want weird...In Norther Virginia its been 68-70* for the last couple of days and this morning it was 23* when I let the dog out. -Boy was he surprised LOL-


----------



## jem454

Well I have a leak  Bottom right corner wood is damp. I dont suppose it may fix itself? I was so careful with everything. Going to watch it for the next day or two.

Any ideas?


----------



## jem454

I see one little hole in sillicone that I honestly did not think would be a problem,the sillicone is thick. Do you think I should try an underwater epoxy to fix?


----------



## cturner

Wow what a great thread, sorry to hear you have a leak.  I hope it's easy to fix! I'll keep an eye out on this thread, maybe you can come down and help my husband build a tank during his 5 week vacation when I'm stuck at work! :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I would drain it and do it properly. No sense in cutting corners now, after all this hard work.


----------



## Adams2156

yeah i agree with 2wheels...drain it and do it the right way...its jsut one little week...i know it ook forever to fill but hey a leak is a leak its gotta be fixed...but other then that congrats!! im glad it held up...minus the one little leak


----------



## 20 20

Since you say you can see a hole in the silicone, I'm assuming the leak is coming from where you've siliconed the glass to the tank? If so, I'd be reluctant to just patch the hole, I'd rather drain the tank, remove the glass completely, remove all silicone, and 'redo'. Now, I've never built one of these, but that's just what I would do. If the leak isn't coming from the window, you've got bigger problems. Would probably need more coats of epoxy.


----------



## jem454

[/img]

















Im fairly certain the leak is in the corner sillicone, not the window. I am going to try the underwater epoxy first.
I have my doubts about that working, but I am going to do the easiest fixes first.
If it don't work I will drain then resillicone all the way around the leak, I still have 12 tubes of sillicone left, and not afraid to use every one of them to fix this area.

I know the best way would be to peel & redo everything, but that is a huge, timeconsuming job. I am confident that I will not have to strip all the sillicone off, because I have enough surface area, and glass exposed to still seal it. I will just use 5" beads if need be.
I dont imagine having to much progress to report to you for a while, while I try to sort this out.[/img]


----------



## 20 20

Shouldn't the epoxy be sealing the bottom corners? Might you have to redo the epoxy? I hope not!


----------



## jem454

Im draining now. I will probably strip all sillicone.


> Shouldn't the epoxy be sealing the bottom corners? Might you have to redo the epoxy? I hope not!


Tank is dryloked over hardipanel, not epoxy.


----------



## lomax

the fear is that the water has gotten under the hardipanel and moved so it only looks like that is were it is leaking.


----------



## 20 20

jem454 said:


> Im draining now. I will probably strip all sillicone.
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't the epoxy be sealing the bottom corners? Might you have to redo the epoxy? I hope not!
> 
> 
> 
> Tank is dryloked over hardipanel, not epoxy.
Click to expand...

Ah, missed that. :lol:


----------



## jem454

> the fear is that the water has gotten under the hardipanel and moved so it only looks like that is were it is leaking.


That is why I have decided to strip all the sillicone.


----------



## jem454

Hmmmm. I drained the tank halfway and leak seems to have stopped. After filling yesterday I was watching religiously for leaks and seen none. It took 41/2 hours to fill, by the time it got near the top I went to bed. Maybe this leak is 3/4 the way to the top.
Im letting it sit 1/2 full for now and keeping an eye on it.

I believe if its near the top I may be able to fix it much easier.


----------



## dogofwar

Since the seams between panels of drylok'd hardi are the most likely places for leaks would it make sense to seal the seams with "snakes" of rolled epoxy prior to siliconing?

I've used various kinds of putty type epoxy in aquaria and it's not too expensive.


----------



## fabulousfat5

I just saw your comment about this tank leaking on another thread jem. Sorry! That really sucks, I had to rush over to see what was going on here. I guess all you can do is what your doing, just watching very carefully. I'm hoping for the best here, my thoughts are with you lol. Seriously though!


----------



## fish-photo-train

hey gem,all the tanks that i have own,they have been a second hand and for that reazon i fill them on the patio first let them sit for a week and then bring them in to the house.
there was this tank that only will leak at the bottom corner,when was full all the way,1/2 way would not,so i was assuming the leak was on the higth part and it was draining to that corner,but i was wrong,the leak was at the bottom corner and it would only leak with all the presure of the water on it,so i am assuming that you may have a similar situation over there,
i holpe not,and espect that you have it on the superior part.


----------



## jem454

I stripped the sillicone on the corner I thought was bad and decided I cant strip it all, or I will destroy my tank. I went over all seems again with heavy beads. Its not time to be pretty about it anymore. :lol: There is so much sillicone on the seems now, I cant possably see it leak from there again. Of course I have been proven wrong befor.








[/img]


----------



## lomax

looks solid to me, only place it could leak is through the drylock now.


----------



## fabulousfat5

Those ARE some HEAVY beads, but it should/better hold. It shouldn't be to hard to hide the silicone. Actually, who cares if it doesn't look good, if it holds you got a 600 gallon tank!


----------



## jem454

Dont care about how pretty it is anymore. You want to see a heavy bead, this was the problem area.









Thats about a 4 inch bead 1 inch thick. Will try to fill again friday nite.
If it still leaks im screwed.[/img]


----------



## fabulousfat5

lol Thats great!


----------



## triggerfish

If that bead is truely 1 inch thick,you should make sure it's solid before you fill it. That much silicone could take longer to dry being that thick and will probably fail if not fully cured!!


----------



## fabulousfat5

Good point trigger!


----------



## jem454

It's full and not leaking!    
Well see after a couple days.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Yay! Congratulations. Can't wait to see your updates in a coupla days.


----------



## fabulousfat5

Awesome! Congratulations... My fingers are crossed. Keep us posted.


----------



## jem454

24 hours and were good. :thumb:








[/URL][/img]


----------



## AF_medic

It looks fantastic! Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Adams2156

bravo bravo


----------



## mithesaint

still holding water? Inquiring minds want to know...and come see it this weekend :lol: Let me know.


----------



## fish-photo-train

congratulacions :thumb:


----------



## jem454

> Posted: Thu Jan 25, 2007 6:36 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> still holding water? Inquiring minds want to know...and come see it this weekend Let me know.


I will call you, you can see it this weekend if you like, I just put sand in, its a little cloudy.








[/URL][/img]


----------



## mithesaint

Got to check out this tank in person last night :thumb: :thumb: If there are ever any earthquakes in WNY, I know where I'm going to hide :lol: :lol: :lol: It's built solid, that's for sure.


----------



## fishwolfe

that arrowanna looks lonely.more fisn n pics please!


----------



## jem454

> that arrowanna looks lonely.more fisn n pics please!


All in good time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I like how it dwarves the Aro. Cool! :thumb:


----------



## davidhusker

sweet tank, glad its back to holding again!.

havent read the start, but what are you going to do now as far as deco, and species. next time you take pics put in something we can compare its size to, like a can.

congrats! :thumb:


----------



## AF_medic

or a person! go swimming with the arrowana!


----------



## fish-photo-train

how sounds if you put inside the tank with the arewana,what you post on dec 31 2006 at 3:54
that way david can have a better idea,what size tank we are talking about   

just kiddind,do not attemp to do that   

congratulacions again,look very cool,and i am sure all in your family must feel,proud owners
of that big a$$ tank.

let put some decoracion in it,i would try to find like a old stump of an oak hallow inside,and may be some rocks on top of it to hold it.

congrats again!


----------



## jem454

Waiting for some driftwood, from a friend,im too broke to buy much decor right now.

Newest member.







[/URL]

And my trusty Labbats can for reference.
[/img]

The arro is about 15 inches. Going to get my tiger shovelnose today.


----------



## fish-photo-train

no,no ,no i do not want you to speend buying the wood,go out doors with your family and colect stuff from the woods,and old halow trunk on the ground,just make sure you have a chain saw,roots from cedar look cool too


----------



## fishwolfe

cool!looks like a clown knife,i really like those fish and they get so big!!i showed my wife you tank and she said if i want to build one it would have to be in the living room where we can enjoy it.as far as filtration goes what all do you have planed?


----------



## jem454

> cool!looks like a clown knife,i really like those fish and they get so big!!i showed my wife you tank and she said if i want to build one it would have to be in the living room where we can enjoy it.as far as filtration goes what all do you have planed?


Im using 2 fluval fx5's. One is running now, I will pick the other up in a few months, couse Im broke.  My tank probably weighs about 7000 pounds and i would never think about putting it anywhere other than a concrete slab.
Problem number 2. My silver arro has developed a mouth fungus, (hes getting better) I couldnt catch him to save my life being that the tank is so big and tall. So I had to medicate the whole tank, killing off what little bacteria colony I had built up in my filter. I cant stand to think what my water bill is going to be after all these water changes. Not pretty.

Oh well other than that, everything else is o.k.


----------



## jebnflash

http://aquariafreaks.com/Private/showthread.php?t=160
http://aquariafreaks.com/Private/showthread.php?t=77

Hey jem the tank looks great, I found theese threads on a different forum, I think they might be of interest to you, I know the first one is based on cichlids, but I think it might be useful in your case oh yea and I will leave you with this thread also.

http://stores.ebay.com/Debbies-Disney-S ... idZ2QQtZkm

I ordered four eight foot rolls, but haven't got them yet.


----------



## chillout

I must commend you, I like it very much. I have thought about and even drew some plans up a few years ago for building a huge tank in my basement. I never had the money or the initiative to finish the plans though sadly to say. I had planned for around 400g and was gonna use all glass for the walls. I like this idea much better and its making me think again  . I would like to see some of your build plans. Again WOW awesome tank. Good Luck

P.S. Im thining of buying a 240 or so very soon, This would be so much better. Where in NY if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jem454

> http://aquariafreaks.com/Private/showthread.php?t=160
> http://aquariafreaks.com/Private/showthread.php?t=77
> 
> Hey jem the tank looks great, I found theese threads on a different forum, I think they might be of interest to you, I know the first one is based on cichlids, but I think it might be useful in your case oh yea and I will leave you with this thread also.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Debbies-Disney-S ... lZ2QQdirZQ 2d1QQfsubZ2QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> I ordered four eight foot rolls, but haven't got them yet.
> _________________
> I'm a man, but I can change if I have to I guess


Thanks for the links :thumb:



> Posted: Fri Feb 02, 2007 12:04 pm Post subject: WOW
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I must commend you, I like it very much. I have thought about and even drew some plans up a few years ago for building a huge tank in my basement. I never had the money or the initiative to finish the plans though sadly to say. I had planned for around 400g and was gonna use all glass for the walls. I like this idea much better and its making me think again . I would like to see some of your build plans. Again WOW awesome tank. Good Luck
> 
> P.S. Im thining of buying a 240 or so very soon, This would be so much better. Where in NY if you don't mind me asking?


I was planning on a 240 also, then decided to look into diy. I made it my 600 for less than the 240 and stand would have cost. Im in Lancaster, between Buffalo and Batavia, not to far from you. Your more than welcome to check it out if you like.


----------



## Adams2156

so jem hows the tank going lately?


----------



## chillout

I would definently like to give this a try. I would only attempt to get 200g-300g something like 8ftx24"x24", figure it would be easier to accomplish. The thing is that I have built a few things from wood but nothing to the extent of your tank. I am no carpenter, I am a young hobbyist who likes big tanks lol. I would love to come and check it out sometime, maybe if I get the chance one day. In the mean time what was your list of parts if you don't mind, I'd like to get an idea of how its built and how it holds water. What is the type of epoxy that you used, and what did you do just make a layered wall, two pieces of plywood with epoxy in the middle? What is on the surface of the wood to allow it to hold water? I got lots of question but I will hold them until I get these answered. Thanks alot you must feel so proud to have built it yourself, I know I would .


----------



## clownloach

did you use your glass table top for the front? Tank looks GREAT!


----------



## jem454

> so jem hows the tank going lately?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is going well, fish have recovered from a fungus outbreak. but my tank is still green from the meds.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted: Sun Feb 04, 2007 10:28 pm Post subject: Nice
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I would definently like to give this a try. I would only attempt to get 200g-300g something like 8ftx24"x24", figure it would be easier to accomplish. The thing is that I have built a few things from wood but nothing to the extent of your tank. I am no carpenter, I am a young hobbyist who likes big tanks lol. I would love to come and check it out sometime, maybe if I get the chance one day. In the mean time what was your list of parts if you don't mind, I'd like to get an idea of how its built and how it holds water. What is the type of epoxy that you used, and what did you do just make a layered wall, two pieces of plywood with epoxy in the middle? What is on the surface of the wood to allow it to hold water? I got lots of question but I will hold them until I get these answered. Thanks alot you must feel so proud to have built it yourself, I know I would .
> 
> 
> 
> Im no carpenter either, I made the plywood box, and had a friend frame it all in. My design is step by step the same as TFG's 1122 project thread, except mine is taller, and I didnt have to build a stand. Its set on pallets because my floor happened to be fairly level. I have about 600 dollars in it aside from the filters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you use your glass table top for the front? Tank looks GREAT!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the glass is a 78x42x5/8" dining table I baught for $250
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jem454

Sorry, all my quotes are backwards :lol:


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Go back and edit them


----------



## fish-photo-train

hey,yem that fx5 filter that you have runingrigth now,is only one?
have you seen the increse on the electricity bill,or not really?
would you recomended it like a low cost energy or not?

get some natural decoracion like i said before,for the tank go out doors.


----------



## chillout

So you used drylok to paint the inside and to make it water proof along with the silicone, Is the drylok what comes in contact with the water, is it safe for the fish. I take it yes however I am surprised thats what makes the wood water proof. Did you have to put it on in with a thick layer or is it like normal paint that goes on in multiple thin layers. Did you have any problems with the silicone not adhearing to the drylok? Is it 3/4" plywood for the walls and floor? Thanks.


----------



## jem454

> Posted: Mon Feb 05, 2007 9:39 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> hey,yem that fx5 filter that you have runingrigth now,is only one?
> have you seen the increse on the electricity bill,or not really?
> would you recomended it like a low cost energy or not?
> 
> get some natural decoracion like i said before,for the tank go out doors


IM on a budget plan, so I dont see the difference in my bill.


> So you used drylok to paint the inside and to make it water proof along with the silicone, Is the drylok what comes in contact with the water, is it safe for the fish. I take it yes however I am surprised thats what makes the wood water proof. Did you have to put it on in with a thick layer or is it like normal paint that goes on in multiple thin layers. Did you have any problems with the silicone not adhearing to the drylok? Is it 3/4" plywood for the walls and floor? Thanks.


Drylok is fish safe after one week of curing. I used 4 thin coats and sillicone sticks vey well to it. All walls are 3/4 exterior grade ply glued & screwed every 2 inches with 2x4 framing 12" all the way around.

If your serious about building one I highly recomend reading THE FISH GUYS thread even though it will take hours. :lol: Lots of useful info in there.


----------



## chillout

Can you direct me to his thread, I can't seem to find it. Also im on that affordability plan too so I will good for the power lol. I am a major Do it yourselfer with everything so I am really thinking of giving this a try. It would be much easier for me if it wasn't winter, Id have the backyard to use as building space. I am going to try to get my first one to be something like 8' x 2' x 24"tall, shouldn't be too hard. I also don't think I would need as many 2x4 for braces, but I will be looking to make it extremely sucure as possible. It would be going in my unfinished basement because that is the only place I have to use right now, I still live with the family so I can't take up the whole house yet lol. I do have a nice concrete slab to use down there which is very level so I will have a good start, also it is quite warm down there so I'm sure it would be ok.

I am trying to figure out how intricate I need to be with plumbing, should I install pvc intakes in the bottom or should I just build it then worry about filtration later by using some type of overflow? Im thinking a sump system would be the easiest since I would be able to hide all the tubes and all the equiptment. Thanks, I may actually ask you one of these days if I can visit lol, I am still in amazement. Thanks


----------



## jem454

Here.[/url][/url]
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 1a5a3a5f3c
Hope you got a few hours.
Enjoy


----------



## jebnflash

here is a link that might give you some ideas on building and plumbing

http://www.woodcraftmagazine.com/Articl ... 0&friend=1


----------



## ickyfishywishy

now that is one amazing tank!!!!!  I LOVE EVEYTHING!!!! congrats


----------



## jem454

Sorry, no new pics yet, I wont post anymore until I have it decorated better and put the wall up in front of the tank.

On a side note to anyone who has built a plywood tank My silver arro hasnt really been the same since going into his new home. He seems jumpy and nervous all the time. I have noticed him looking at his own shadow on the walls. Anyone else have problems like this? Hopefully with some more decor he will feel more at home.


----------



## lomax

its the open water fear, that and not enough fish.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I agree.....once you have some dither type fish, or other fish in there, it'll be fine.


----------



## jem454

My tigershovelnose ate my clownknife today, im so p'd off. The clown was the same size. I cant believe he got him down.


----------



## cturner

Sorry to hear that :? Do you have a pic of his huge belly?? :wink:


----------



## 2wheelsx2

We need to see some closeups of the fish, even if you don't want to show the tank!


----------



## jem454

[/URL][/img]


----------



## cturner

Holly Cow


----------



## jem454

My new clown.(hope he dont get eaten)







[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow! Maybe you want to throw some clay pipes or something in there where the clown knives can hide from the cats?


----------



## jem454

> Wow! Maybe you want to throw some clay pipes or something in there where the clown knives can hide from the cats?


Thought about that, but the TSN is the same size and can get anywhere the clown can.


----------



## fishwolfe

clowns are cool :thumb:


----------



## jem454

Second clown knife gone. :x I never seen a fish eat like this tiger. Im gonna have to keep an eye out for a large clown.


----------



## lomax

you need rocks ect, the clown can hide and be out of sight of the catfish. plus open water is the wrong place for clown knifes, they like dark places with tons of hiding spots. open water stress them out and they get weak and the catfish can pickup on this.

the catfish also like a nice place to sleep also, out in the open in not the normal for them eather.

that and the tank looks real boring without some decorations


----------



## jem454

Thanks for the help Lomax, finally getting some o.t. at work and will be able to finish the tank hopefully in the next few weeks.


----------



## zemro535

Lomax is SPOT on. I have had 3 of them grown full sized long time ago. They like to hide on the bottom. Put some rocks where it can squeeze in between and they will stay hidden and feel much safer. When you get decor in it your chances of fish survival will increase. You have a fine TSN catfish. Aro's are highly skilled predatory fish. Sure that TSN is a target as well. It will fold up in the belly too in my thoughts. Just remember TFG's 23" ate a 10" full sized oscar! Better keep both fish very well fed!!!

Zak


----------



## jem454

Got a new irridescent shark, and finally got around to some decorating. Still not finished, I need to go driftwood hunting, and will be putting the wall up shortly.









[/img]









The tigershovelnose is growing very fast, I will need to design a sump system soon.


----------



## fish-photo-train

hey man you really start like a 1/4 mile horse,but you are getting to the last 100 yards like a donkey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
just playing,i guess that got to be the hard part fill up the tank with stuff to make it look cool especialy for the size of it,i wish i where on the spot you are now, but i still got my tank on my friend's patio.i got my frontosas allready 19 of them 3/4' to push my self to start the larg tank.

your tank is looking cool,try to ger a hallow truck and put it in


----------



## oceanic17

more pics of the bala shark best freshwater fish in the world Get him some buddies!!!!!!!!  
Awesome tank!! :thumb:


----------



## Sean117Ply

I am a little bit disapointed with the finished product, you could have done some really cool aquascaping with a tank that size..........but **** great tank :thumb:


----------



## Uriah Heep

I would definitely suggest getting more Bala Sharks, as they like to be in groups. If you put your iridescent shark in there, they prefer being in groups, as well. Or at least in pairs.

If you plan on adding more fish to the tank, It would be a good idea to grow them out in a separate tank, so your TSN cannot eat them. It's a waste of money to keep adding fish, only to have them eaten by the TSN.

Also, I think that resin root in the front right draws the eye away from your fish. (Which look very nice, btw.) Perhaps you would consider removing it or painting it to make it look more natural. Krylon Fusion has a good reputation for use in tanks.

And finally, the plant in the middle is pretty large and kind of makes the tank seem smaller. I would probably cut it into several parts so that its shorter and would bundle it together in one part of the tank. Rock formations would look good in the tank, as well. I'm sure your fish would appreciate the hiding places

That's all the advice/opinions I have for your tank. Great job on building it! :thumb:


----------



## mikesl

That is an amazing construction job.

With that much DIY skill I am surprised you don't make your own foam/concrete/driftwood decorations.

With a tank of your dimensions, you don't need to limit yourself to a background, you can build a big structure in the middle of the tank and fish can cruise AROUND it...

Maybe you could simulate a big submerged Log, at an angled slope from about the middle of the tank off to one of the sides?... make it hollow for hiding spots.... sturcturally, it could be made of Very Large PVC pipe and Great stuff Foam and covered in concrete, with some carefully chosen large driftwood sticking out of it like a branch in some places?

Oh yeah, and get some big honkin Synspilus or other cichlids in there


----------



## jem454

Thanks for everyones input. I have crappy new hours at work, which leaves me no time at home right now. I just threw this stuff in there for now to make the fish happy  . During the course of the summer I plan on doing something nice for aquascaping, still have to enclose tank in the wall, and setup a wet dry system. Just dont know when Ill get to it.


----------



## severseas

Hey Jem, What is the current status on your tank? Any new additions? Any new aquadscaping? Anything you would have done differently?


----------



## jem454

All is well, no major changes done yet. The weather is getting nicer, so I will be driftwood hunting soon. The only thing I wish I would have done is a diy background. I finished this tank on my week vacation, and just didnt have time for the background. Right now I have a silver arro, common pleco, bala shark, lima shovelnose, tigershovelnose, irredescent shark, and two red claw lobsters. Im still looking for a large clown knife, and may add some rays down the road. Ill be sure to post some more pics after I finish. Work sucks, I have no time anymore.


----------



## lomax

just to let you know the rays will eat the lobsters first followed by the two shovelnose, the others may survive if they stay away from the bottom. rays do not have to eat there pray whole, so the rule that if it does not fit in there mouth it will no eat it does not work. oh and crayfish are on the top of ray normal diet


----------



## jem454

Thanks for the tip, I didnt know that about rays.


----------



## fishwolfe

how about constructing a d.i.y back ground on hardi board then just hanging the bg like a picture on the walls.(if that makes sense)


----------



## jem454

Heres a couple updated pics if anyones interested. Finally got a little more work done. Still need to find driftwood, and do a background.








[/img]


----------



## ercnan

Well, after reading through all the pages so far, I'm impressed. Really, Really nice job.
I have my own plans for an 8'x8'x2' tank in the works for my basement within probably the next year or so. Everything like this I can read just makes my chances of success even greater.
Looks great, job well done. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Armandi_fishcarer

Awsome project  :thumb:

An excellent looking tank with brilliant fish specimens  :thumb:

Good luck with all :thumb:


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

nice wall paper :lol:


----------



## Ric Foster

How old and how big are all the fish?

Awsome tank!


----------



## jem454

The arro is a little over a year and 19", tiger shovelnose about 3 months and 10", pleco, 14", bala shark 10", the irridecent shark i bought at about 6", and so far he is the fastest growing. Hes catching up to the arro fast.


----------



## jem454

My latest pic.


----------



## timstone

looks good....but i think you need at least 1 large rock formation in there


----------



## dogofwar

A big pile of lava rocks right in the middle would be cool...and not weigh or cost a ton...

You could put a big pump or airstone in the middle of it to keep gunk from settling in it.


----------



## jem454

I will be getting to inside decor soon.


----------



## Adams2156

man thats amazing...huge difference now from when you satarted...you completely re did the whole area lol :thumb: party at jem's


----------



## jem454

****, lost another one.








By jem454, shot with Canon PowerShot S1 IS at 2007-06-27
[/img]








By jem454, shot with Canon PowerShot S1 IS at 2007-06-27


----------



## ziyaadb

Wow Man, respect to you :thumb: awsome setup 
I take it thats the shovelnose shoveled 1 of your other fish into his mouth?
I just feel it looks a bit bare as others have mentioned some rocks will be awsome in there


----------



## imusuallyuseless

Ummm, so what type of fish became the meal???


----------



## jem454

Lima shovelnose. I got a clownknife in the 125, but I guess he will never grow in time to put in the 600. The tiger already ate 2 clowns.


----------



## imusuallyuseless

How big was it???


----------



## chillout

Looks to have come along very nicely, you must be proud. I like the setting and the deco. Better get the swimming trunks out when scaping it lol. Good luck


----------



## jem454

imusuallyuseless said:


> How big was it???


 The lima, and the 2 clowns were close to the same size as the tiger.


----------



## Derpeder

just read through it...........

NICE!!!


----------



## 603Fishead

Jem - I just read your entire thread! Great job!!! :thumb: I want one :lol: I also want to say - this is a great place with great members - but WOW do they love to spend your $$$$$$ :lol: :lol: The preasure is hugh :lol: You really seem to be having fun and I'm sure after some time has passed your awesome tank will develope nicely! Oh yeah , you may want to concider less expensive food for that Tiger  :lol: He's a pigggggg! Great job


----------



## jem454

> Oh yeah , you may want to concider less expensive food for that Tiger He's a pigggggg! Great job


Yeah, Im looking for a fish market or something. All they eat are shrimp and kelp. I feed them very little, or they would be twice the size already. If I could afford it they would probably eat over a pound a day. Expensive! :lol:


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx

Kudos man. That is quite the project you've completed, and in flawless fashion! Cheers.


----------



## Snowman33

Wow jem, that is phenomenal!!! I sat down and discovered/read through it all in one sitting. I have always loved big tanks and never even considered it a possibility to have one of my own, but yours is truly an inspiration. As far as everyone that complains about what you do or do not have in the tank, hey whatever you are into. You built it, so do want makes you happy with it.

For me personally, after seeing such a monstrous undertaking ,as well as the gorgeous results, I would make it into a gorgeous Peacock tank, or something that just shocks and amazes the viewers. But I am also impressed by your gorgeous arrowana and the cat. Kudos is all I can say!!


----------



## jem454

> Posted: Mon Jul 30, 2007 9:38 pm Post subject: Wow,...I bow before your DIY Prowess!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wow jem, that is phenomenal!!! I sat down and discovered/read through it all in one sitting. I have always loved big tanks and never even considered it a possibility to have one of my own, but yours is truly an inspiration


This is a great site to learn from. I am hardly a handyman, I have to thank everyone in these forums for their input. If I can build this, so can you. What really gets to me is the total cost was about what I paid for my 125.


----------



## MightyWarMonger

Awsome thread, tank, and job well done a great example and insperation for all to enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## BlackShark11k

Woah! I read your thread on MFK about it. Didn't know this was the same tank until recently.

Sorry, i know, really old thread, but i thought I should post. I'm building a tank around 500 gallons, so this thread is vital to my success. Cool arow to by the way.


----------



## jem454

artemis1 said:


> Woah! I read your thread on MFK about it. Didn't know this was the same tank until recently.
> 
> Sorry, i know, really old thread, but i thought I should post. I'm building a tank around 500 gallons, so this thread is vital to my success. Cool arow to by the way.


We love diy threads, make sure to keep us updated.  Good luck.


----------



## jem454

Well its officialy a year old from start of build, and still no water on the floor. :lol:


----------



## fish-photo-train

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
i was loking you post the other day and i could not find it, yes i been like a year i really undestand your hard work, it looks beatifull, wheres the big trunk i toll you could get from the woods? i still have not start my tank yet, i have it on the patio now.


----------



## jem454

I had more driftwood and rocks in the tank, but removed them. The tigershovelnose nearly cut himself in half on something. He needs more open space on the bottom. Hes doing ok now.
The arrow shovelnose and especially the irredescent shark are all getting very big.


----------



## Turtlemaxxx

pictures????

-matt


----------



## fish-photo-train

do you still running the fx5 along or got 2 running now?


----------



## BlackShark11k

More photos


----------



## chefkeith

jem454 said:


> Well its officialy a year old from start of build, and still no water on the floor. :lol:


I thought that tank leaked the 1st time you filled it. :lol: Going almost 10 months without a leak is a milestone of some sort I guess. Great job. :thumb:


----------



## jem454

fish-photo-train said:


> do you still running the fx5 along or got 2 running now?


Still running just 1 fx5.


----------



## jem454

chefkeith said:


> jem454 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well its officialy a year old from start of build, and still no water on the floor. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that tank leaked the 1st time you filled it. :lol: Going almost 10 months without a leak is a milestone of some sort I guess. Great job. :thumb:
Click to expand...

Well even the first fill leak doesn't really count, because a drop didnt hit the floor, just got the wood damp.


----------



## jem454

Ill take more pics soon, nothing new to see really and pics dont show how big the fish look. I still havent built a wall around it yet and I wanted a black background, but I have terrible work hours for the last year. Vacations coming soon though.


----------



## fish-photo-train

I know, the pics do not make justice to the 600 gallon tank, i know is a masive tank, i know how much water is that, but your big arawona make the tank look like a normal size.
Yesterday i sold a 55 gallons and i was talking to the person on the phone telling him about my 750, and he was very impesed about but when he got to my house and saw it,he was shock.
thas because they do not have idea how much water is that until they see the tank a live,i know your tank is huge even does not look that big on the picks.


----------



## jem454

Well boys and girls its that time of year, glad to report Im going on 2 years with no problems yet. Sorry *** been away for a while decided to give a small reef system a try. :thumb:


----------



## Turtlemaxxx

pictures???

-matt


----------



## 18fisher

this is an awsome tank think im going to try one but what is hardi panel and were do you get it and what size sheets does it come in. hope thats not a stupid ? but all of your pic did not load so mabye i missed something. thanks 18 fisher my 220 is getting way to small :thumb:


----------



## jem454

Hardi is a type of cement based board. Got mine at 84 lumber, should be available special order at home depot. Different sizes, I used 10x4x1/4"


----------



## 18fisher

okay so let me se if i got this right hardi board is the cement board that u use for ceramic tile in the bath room ? the name that i now it by is wonder board. step one 3/4 plywood then step 2 1/4 cement board step 3 drylock lots of coats. tanks for the reply hope to build a monster. my 220 it getting very small. 18 fisher :thumb:


----------



## jem454

There are other types of cement board, I would not use anything else. Cracks easily.


----------



## NORMAND

just a few questions.. just wonderin how expensive ths project costs... am lookin at doing this in the near future.. for materials what would i have to use... ovboysly wood. dry lock ? glass etc


----------



## TNprogrammer

Hey Gem,
I wanted to check in and see how the tank was doing. I just built a small (30g) tank out of plywood and drylock. I coated the wood with a thin epoxy coating and put 4 good coats of drylock over it. I didn't use the cement board like you did, but I was thinking that I would for my larger build. 
Questions:
1. Did you use this type of hardiboard?
http://i461.photobucket.com/albums/qq33 ... ter_ma.jpg
or did you use the smooth sided stuff? 
2. Did you use only one layer of the cement board or 2 layers? 
3. Did you paint the plywood with drylock before putting the cement board over it? 
Thanks again for documenting your build. 
Looks great.


----------



## JDUBCICHLIDS

If your still looking for driftwood check out aquaticclarity.com He has awesome pieces of wood lage enough to go in your tank and the right price


----------



## jem454

Giving myself a bump. Havn't been around in a while. For those interested, my tank is holding up just fine over 3 years later. I think I can say drylok has proven to be a cheap dependable solution.
It,s time to start over as I have lost all fish except the ID shark who is about 2 foot. I don't know, thinking of doing a big ass community this time, or possibly saltwater. What do you think?


----------



## Coln

dont turn to the darkside!!!! would be a stunning hap tank


----------



## mrs.som

I'd put some of the bigger Central Americans in there...maybe some Viejas (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/r ... ?genus=217)


----------



## Malawi_Junkie

Go peacock with a more natural decor.


----------



## iceblue

Thanks for posting again. It's nice to see a diy project hold up so well.

Another vote for some nice large Haps...............or maybe some Crenicichla.


----------



## mepeterser2451

just read your thread, Great job! I'm doing a small one in may. Did you silicone the hardipanel to the plywood too?


----------



## jem454

mepeterser2451 said:


> just read your thread, Great job! I'm doing a small one in may. Did you silicone the hardipanel to the plywood too?


I used liquid nail.


----------



## jem454

Just a reminder to everyone, I used almost a whole case of silicone which needs to be applied quickly at once. It **** near killed me. A respirator would be highly reccomended. :thumb:


----------



## Scorpio

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## mel_cp6

nice tank and very cleanly done.
do you have the link at MFK? i would like to see a more detailed pic of the build and
the framing.


----------



## mightyevil

Put a million tetras in there!!!!!!! :thumb:

Just Kidding :lol: 
Glad to hear it is holding well, how about some picks of the ID Shark. I would put some stingrays in there for sure!


----------



## kinggreenterror

**** i just read throught ur thread!! congrats on the tank but how did the fish died? u should get cichlid. but man cool ass tank. one day i wanna build a tank of my own lol. how much money did it all cost? u said it was less than or same as what u paid for 125g? how did all your fish die? can u post more pics of your tank? also how much did the water bill come up to? was it hard making water change? **** nice tank!


----------



## jem454

Four years old now! Cant remember what it cost. Ballpark 500-600 without filter. I dont know exactly what happened to the fish, but I have a feeling it may have been from a leaking bathtub trap dripping in the tank. Restocking now, so far I have a 2 1/2 foot arrow, 2 foot irredescent shark, 1 1/2 foot royal clown knife, 1 1/2 foot florida gar. Ill add more pics in a couple months as I may change some things.


----------

